
RIM, "what did you learn from the iPhone?" - lleims
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p014f43k
======
mikecane
Surprisingly, it played for me in the US. BBC usually geo-restricts things.
That was like a routine out of Dilbert. RIM would have been better off sending
a robot.

------
arkitaip
Hilarious and somewhat disturbing to listen to.

------
djt
i thought it might be a intern doing the interview, its the Managing Director
:/

